# A Worthy Cause



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

This morning, around 7.30, we were taking Azorito for his usual walkies in the campo before it gets too hot for him. On our way back we saw a most pitiful sight....an emaciated, almost dead Boxer with one eye a complete mess. You cannot imagine how thin the poor creature was.
Well, we couldn't leave it to die like that so we went home, drove back minus Azor but with water and suitable food and brought it home. We took it to our marvellous local vet, Lucia, who gave it an injection to ease its pain and said it needed fattening up and that she would operate on its eye free of charge in a couple of weeks when it has regained some strength. She said it looked as though the poor dog had received a blow to its eye...which it will have to lose.
In the surgery we got talking to an Englishwoman who said she would take the dog when she returns in September from a trip to the UK. No way can we look after another dog.
So we rang ADANA, the animal charity in Estepona, that shelters abandoned dogs. They agreed to take the poor creature until then and we will pay for its food.
We were very impressed with ADANA. They rescue literally hundreds of dogs that are abandoned by their former owners and manage to rehome many.
So impressed were we that we decided to volunteer as they always need help.
All's well that ends well in this case but ADANA desperately need funds to continue their much-needed work.They have a website so spare a few minutes to look at it and perhaps donate time or money.
A little money would go a very long way to help these poor creatures.





.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Further update: we went to see Lucky today, still alive...just. Adana explained they just can't give her the one-on-one care she needs...so we took her home. We'll keep her until she is strong again or, if she doesn't make it, she will have had some loving care in her last days. Azor has been extremely good with her. It will teach him to share as he has been Numero Uno up to now.
Lucky seems perkier than yesterday. She has drunk lots of water and is now asleep on Azor's old bed on the balcony of our study.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2010)

Love your attitude - give Lucky some love from me!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Further update: we went to see Lucky today, still alive...just. Adana explained they just can't give her the one-on-one care she needs...so we took her home. We'll keep her until she is strong again or, if she doesn't make it, she will have had some loving care in her last days. Azor has been extremely good with her. It will teach him to share as he has been Numero Uno up to now.
> Lucky seems perkier than yesterday. She has drunk lots of water and is now asleep on Azor's old bed on the balcony of our study.


That is so sweet!!! Good on you Mary!

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I can't believe it!!! She slept for ages, then drank some water we held up to her, slept again and then....she stood up and walked around the balcony, then came up to me and snuggled into my knee....After all humans have done to her..
And then she walked to a dish of pate and ate standing up!!!!
Now she is tucked in a blanket fast asleep.
I'll post some pictures in my album tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2010)

All my life, my family has adopted dogs. We've had a few real challenges come through. It's absolutely amazing just how dogs change with a little bit of love!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Well Lucky's pretty Lucky that she found you lot!
Don't know what I'd do in that situation...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

... so you'll keep her until she's strong again??????????? Shall we have a little wager on that ????


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> ... so you'll keep her until she's strong again??????????? Shall we have a little wager on that ????




Well.....when she's strong enough, maybe in a couple of weeks, we'll take her to the vet who will remove the infected eye and also a tumour, thankfully benign. 
I think she'll need a lot of rest as well as food, water and cuddles. We have to give her an injection everry day for the next five days, it's to relieve the pain from the eye.
Then in a month or so the woman who saw her in the vet's surgery, Gill, will take her when she comes back from the UK and as she lives not far from us we'll be able to keep in touch and see Lucky. She is definitely serious in her commitment as she came to Adana with us yesterday to collect Lucky, although she was really busy, what with leaving for the UK and having stuff to sort out. 
We can't keep her since although Azor is really good with her he is a man and she is a woman......and he has all his bits and is longing to use them. We didn't have him castrated as when he was younger we considered him as a stud, coming from a line of Champion show dogs and it's too late now as the amount of anasthaetic he would need would be dangerous for him. The last thing needed is more unplanned pups.
When I went to see her this morning she lifted her head and drank some fresh water I brought. She's on the mend but still a long way to go.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I've put a couple of photos of Lucky on my album for anyone interested to see.
The contrast between her and Azorito...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> I've put a couple of photos of Lucky on my album for anyone interested to see.
> The contrast between her and Azorito...


OMG Mary, she does look soooooo poorly!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> OMG Mary, she does look soooooo poorly!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


I've just been to our local vet, a fantastic Spanish woman called Lucia. She says we're to take Lucky every other day and she will give her antibiotics and painkillers until she is strong enough for the op..
This little girl is a fighter.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> I've just been to our local vet, a fantastic Spanish woman called Lucia. She says we're to take Lucky every other day and she will give her antibiotics and painkillers until she is strong enough for the op..
> This little girl is a fighter.


She is soooooo lucky she found you!!! Well done!

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> She is soooooo lucky she found you!!! Well done!
> 
> Jo xxx


You and loads of others would have done the same....


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Amazing!! She slept well last night, we carried her downstairs and put her by the pool while we had breakfast....she ate some pate and then.....walked down the steps to the garden, peed and crapped!!!!
We've never been so glad to see dog poo in the garden!!!
Now off to the vet.


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Lovely story Lucky is really Lucky. We have just had our much loved Westie put to sleep. I think I might pay the animal shelter a visit. Although I don't think I am ready for another dog just yet, you never know. Do you know if they ever need foster families for the dogs?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Cazzy said:


> Lovely story Lucky is really Lucky. We have just had our much loved Westie put to sleep. I think I might pay the animal shelter a visit. Although I don't think I am ready for another dog just yet, you never know. Do you know if they ever need foster families for the dogs?


Oh yes. They have almost two hundred dogs and most of them are for adoption. We saw some beautiful dogs, mongrels, pedigree, thoroughbreds...all abandoned and all cute and longing for a loving home.
Lucky had her injection and this afternoon actually climbed up on a sun lounger and fell asleep!! 
I can't believe how she has improved since Monday.
If you live near Estepona, then Adana is ten minutes away. If not, there will be a shelter near you.
We waited over ten years to get another dog after our much loved GS Ferdinand died, too long. There are dogs out there needing a good, loving home.


----------

